# Best and Worst RPG character?



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

Just want to know other people's favourites and not so favourites. Hopefully start a discussion.
It can be from any RPG western or eastern, I like both anyways.
I'll start us off I guess:

Best:
Sho minamimoto from The world ends with you. Never In my life have I seen a character so interested in Soh cah toa! Runner up was Joshua from the same game.










Also Raven from Tales of Vesperia. I honestly think he is one of the better voiced characters in the game, and he's comic relief? who doesn't love that?

Worst:

Oerba Dia Vanille from Final Fantasy XIII: I won't even post a picture because she sucks so much.

Hope from FFXIII: Little whiney prat!


----------



## Aedan (Jul 21, 2011)

Best RPG character : myself in Dragon Age Origins.

Theron, the Dalish elf, taken away from his tribe by Duncan to help defeat the Blight.

He experienced friendship, love, fear, courage and heroism.

But in the end, he sacrificed himself to save humanity and a friend, Alistair.

I nearly cried...


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

My favorite?










"Pain is really the only reliable means by which truth may be obtained. Or so I choose to believe." 
―HK-47

In the name of diplomacy, I won't say who my least favorite character is. You never know when you could be stepping on someone's toes.


----------



## Lanter (Aug 3, 2011)

Aedan said:


> Best RPG character : myself in Dragon Age Origins.
> 
> Theron, the Dalish elf, taken away from his tribe by Duncan to help defeat the Blight.
> 
> ...


Alistair is kind of a man-lady, though.

So is Kaiden.

I don't like Jacob too much, either.

MY GOSH A PATTERN EMERGES!

Really though, I HATE Kaiden, with a passion stronger than the force of a thousand suns.

One of my favorite RPG characters would either be Gerald from The Witcher (only played the first) or Thane from Mass Effect 2. Got a weakspot for Thane, I do.


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

StarryMessenger said:


> Ok first off I must mention I'm a Final Fantasy Fan
> 
> Best RPG Character: Auron (FFX) and Balthier (FFXII). Vivi (FFIX) is not bad too.
> 
> Worst RPG Character: Practically almost everyone from FFXIII. Hope, Snow... Gosh totally couldn't stand them.


True, but what about Sazh? He was like, the ONLY character from that game that I liked (well him and Jill (I like large breasts))
It's a shame that one of the better developed characters was also comic relief.


----------



## Campeador (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't know if I'd necessarily say he was the *best* character ever, but I was more content with my male warrior Hawke than any other RPG character. I know a lot of people hate Dragon Age 2, but I think it's excellent if you approach it at the right angle_,_ which means _actually role-playing! _This entails using your imagination when necessary, and not just picking the bad-guy option or the good-guy option. I hate conversation wheels and colored options for that very reason. It's immersion breaking. DA1 had it right in that respect. But DA2 has done a better job than any other game at setting the stage for an amazing RP experience.

For me the key aspect of the game was the story, and the fact that it spanned 10 years. That left a lot of room for character development, but they unfortunately fell short in terms of relationships. My character changed, but my companions seemed to remain static. Considering the time frame, they should have been much more deep.

As you can probably tell, I'm _extremely_ picky with dialogue. I will save/reload countless numbers of times to make sure the conversation ends up exactly the way I want it to. But I ended up surprisingly happy with the lines. My character had a nice fleshed out development, with his personality evolving as a result of the events in his life that left me very satisfied at the end of the game.

*tl;dr:* Hawke from DA2 because I was very satisfied with the end-result character. I actually felt like I had gone through a journey with my character and had grown, developed, and changed.

Sorry this turned into somewhat of a rant / game review, but IMO the character *is *the game when it comes to western RPGs.

Worst character: any girl-next-door archetypes eg. Leena (Chrono Cross), Tifa (FF7)


----------



## Watercoulour (Jul 24, 2011)

Best:
Probably Midori, her magic kicks *** and shes pretty funny, but kinda light headed (Shin megami Tensei: Devil Survivor)
Also Naoya, he just kicks the nads of any guy in his way o.o

Worst:
Keisuke
Samge game D:


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Favs:

Geralt of Rivia
HK-47
Cecil Harvey
Kain Highwind
Locke Cole
Shadow(Clyde Arrowny)
Sabin Rene Figaro
Ultros
Red XIII
Viconia
Fall From Grace
Dak'kon
The Nameless One
Morte
Bleu
Fou-Lu
Scias


Hate:

Sephiroth
Wakka
Seifer Almasy
Yuna
Zell Dincht
Tidus

but wait there's more...


----------



## Logitech (Jul 30, 2011)

My favorite is probably Pokey Minch from the MOTHER series.
Worst? ...*shrugs*


----------



## Genetic Garbage (May 7, 2011)

*Spoilers ahead* (in the villain section, PS1/PS2 games)*

Favourite good characters:*

Vivi (FF IX)
Yuri Hyuga (Shadow Hearts, Shadow Hearts Covenant)
Kaim Argonar (Lost Odyssey)
Squall Leonhart (FF VIII)
Celes (FF VI)
Aigis (Persona 3)
KOS-MOS (Xenosaga)
Monica Raybrandt (Dark Cloud 2)
*
Favourite villains:*

Wilhelm (Xenosaga)
Kefka (FFVI)
Ghaleon (Lunar: Silver Star Story Complete)
Kuja (FF IX)
Albert Simon (Shadow Hearts)
Albedo (Xenosaga)
Gongora (Lost Odyssey)
Lezard Valeth (Valkyrie Profile 2: Silmeria)

*Worst characters:*

The entire cast of FF XIII. If I was forced to make a decision I would pick Snow, but all of them are awful.
The entire cast of FF X except Auron and Lulu
Fayt Leingod (Star Ocean: Till the End of Time)
Selphie (FF VIII)
Johnny Garland (Shadow Hearts: From the new World)

*Worst villains:
* 
Galenth Dysley (FF XIII)

I am sure I forgot some characters.


----------



## Godless1 (Aug 1, 2008)

Best character- The entire cast of Final Fantasy VI. 

Worst character- The entire cast of Star Ocean: The Last Hope. I liked the game a lot, but all of the characters annoyed me.


----------



## UndreamingAwake (Apr 11, 2011)

Aedan said:


> Best RPG character : myself in Dragon Age Origins.


Sh*t, I'm glad i'm not the only one arrogant enough to create main characters in his own image. :lol Damn this thread for getting me started on this...

Favorite characters: 
Any and all main characters I created in Oblivion, Fallout 3, Fallout New Vegas, Mass Effect (both), Baldur's Gate and DA:O. 
Viconia - Baldur's Gate 1 & 2
Minsc - Baldur's Gate 1 & 2
Korgan - Baldur's Gate 2
The Nameless One - Torment
Annah - Torment
Deionarra - Torment
Vhailor - Torment
Morrigan - DA:O
Miranda - Mass Effect 2
Sarah Kerrigan - Starcraft 1 & 2
Squall Lionheart - FF8
Uther the Lightbringer - Warcraft
Ammon Jero - NWN 2
Sand - NWN 2

Hated characters:
The Adoring Fan - Oblivion
Vivec - Morrowind
Khalisah al-Jilani - Mass Effect 1 & 2
Ambasador Udina - Mass Effect 1 & 2
Edwin - Baldur's Gate 1 & 2
Melissan/Amelyssan - Baldur's Gate 2
Grobnar Gnomehands - NWN 2
Gannayev of Dreams NWN 2
Nordom - Torment


----------



## WTFAust (May 26, 2011)

You guys like Squall? I hated Squall! Ohwells.

For some reason, I really like the cast of FF3DS (Luneth, Ingus, Refia and Arc)
People will say that they had no personality, but that's kinda what I liked about them.
They didn't cry about essentially being screwed over: "You guys are the Warriors of Light! Go save the world! K thanks Bye!"
And they didn't cry when everyone tried to kill them either.
They just went and GOT THE JOB DONE!

I liked Miranda from Mass Effect too. VERY helpful in battles.

Ambassador Udina was a d**k though!
I really hated:
Sora (Kingdom Hearts)
Xion (Kingdom Hearts 358/2 days) God, she was annoying.
Saix was quite a douche aswell. 
I love the KH series, but those characters are annoying.


----------



## IcoRules (Apr 29, 2009)

*Best*

Elly from Xenogears










KOS-MOS from Xenosaga










Father Nier from NIER










Lots of others too.

*Worst*

Kisala from Rogue Galaxy










Everyone from Final Fantasy 13 except for Sazh, Fang and Vanille


----------



## quietriverrunsdeep (Oct 10, 2009)

This'll be a fun topic!

Best:
Frog (Chrono Trigger)
Kumatora (Mother 3)
Rydia (Final Fantasy IV)
Akihiko Sanada (Persona 3)
Teddie (Persona 4)
Geno (Super Mario RPG)
N (Pokemon Black and White)

Worst:
Priel (Luminous Arc) [Her voice acting was like nails on a chalk board.]


----------



## Conquistador954 (May 15, 2011)

Zelda. If i was link i'd kill her n get it over with, and then turn the sword on myself for being an almost equal annoying worm.


----------



## Syndacus (Aug 9, 2011)

Best Character: Isabela from Dragon Age 2

Worst Character: Adoring Fan from Oblivion


----------



## Dr Hobo Scratch MD (Jun 24, 2011)

diego when his archer class powers up - vandal hearts for ps1


----------

